# Suche GPS-Tracker



## Johannes7146 (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wen dies nicht unbedingt das richtige Forum ist, möchte ich es dennoch veruschen 
(Wollte mich für diese eine Frage nicht extra ein einem Geo-Forum anmelden)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt in ein paar Wochen bei einer Rallye mit. Ich würde ihm gerne einen GPS-Tracker schenken, der folgende Anforderungen erfüllt:

- Der Rallye geht über mehrere Tage (Glaube 5 oder 6). So lange sollte der Akku auch halten.
- Das Gerät darf keine Kosten verursachen (Mobilfunk oder so)
- Das Gerät muss in Deutschland, Frankreich und Afrika funktionieren.

Ich stelle mir das so vor:
Er leg das Ding irgendwo ins Auto, muss sich eine ganze Woche nicht drum kümmern und wenn er wieder hier in Deutschland ist, kann man das Gerät an einen Rechner anschließen und eine .gpx Datei auslesen.

Kennt jemand von euch da ein entsprechendes Gerät? Vorallem bei der Akkulaufzeit mache ich mir sorgen. Auf einem Smartphone saugt eine GPS-App den Akku binnen weniger Stunden leer :-/

Preislich sollte das ganze natürlich auch im Rahmen bleiben...
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Johannes

Hier ein paar Infos zu der Rallye:
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unser-vest/paris-marrakesch-id4991761.html


----------

